# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  التخصصات ورسوم الساعات المعتمدة في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية

## الوسادة

*
  التخصصات ورسوم الساعات المعتمدة التفصيلية لكافة البرامج للعام الجامعي  2012/2013(البكالوريوس)
  التخصصات ورسوم الساعات المعتمدة التفصيلية لكافة البرامج للعام الجامعي  2012/2013(البكالوريوس)
  التخصصات ورسوم الساعات المعتمدة التفصيلية لكافة البرامج للعام الجامعي  2012/2013(البكالوريوس)
  التخصصات ورسوم الساعات المعتمدة التفصيلية لكافة البرامج للعام الجامعي  2012/2013(البكالوريوس)





حمل الملف من هنا 



مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكورة الوسادة على المجهود 
الله يعطيكِ العافية

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*شُكراً يا مُجتهدة 
الله يعطيكِ العافية ..*

----------


## الامل القادم

:SnipeR (59):

----------

